# THE GROVE - BIG NEWS!



## jrector (May 24, 2009)

Ever since I published THE GROVE for the kindle, I've been amazed at the level of support around these boards, not just for me but for all the authors here. That's why I wanted you guys to be one of the first to know that I just agreed to a three-book UK and Commonwealth deal with Simon and Schuster. They're going to publish my novel THE COLD KISS in 2010, THE GROVE in 2011, and my third novel in 2012.

This is all very exciting, and I'm beyond thrilled.

I'll keep everyone posted as things develop.

Oh, and here's the link to the announcement in Bookbrunch:

http://bookbrunch.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&layout=blog&id=14&Itemid=73


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Standing Ovation!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

WOOTWOOTWOOT!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!! that's wonderful...I'm finally starting "The Grove" today


----------



## denbatch (Mar 28, 2009)

excellent news - congratulations!


----------



## lkcampbell (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow!! Congratulations!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Congrats, that's amazing! A dream come true. 

Kristan


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

I'm thrilled for you!! Congrats!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Very cool, and we get to feel all special for getting on the ground floor!  Congrats


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

So if you don't have it, get it now and quick before it disappears and reapears in 2 years for 10 bucks 

Or would you rather us wait, this is your show John


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Another one breaks away from the fold...WAY TO GO!!!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Congrats. The Grove was awesome, and it's great to see it getting this kind of recognition (along with your other books).


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Excellent news indeed!  Congrats!  Try not to keep bumping your head on the ceiling as you float around on that cloud!!!


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow. Tremendous news. Sincere congratulations!


----------



## lmk2045 (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 15, 2009)

Congratulations on making it to "the show"!


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

That is so exciting John!! Thanks for letting all of us here at KindleBoards in on your big news! Keep us posted.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

How wonderful for you!! 
deb


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

This is a really great announcement. Glad I've got The Grove


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats, John. I'm sure you couldn't be happier. It's good to see another indie author get the success they deserve. Cheers!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Huge congratulations! That kind of success inspires other indie authors to go for the gold.


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

Huge congrats from me! I've not heard of your books. Is it a series or can I pick them up in any order? Are they all out on Kindle?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

That is wonderful news!  You make us believe!!


----------



## jrector (May 24, 2009)

I walk away for a day and come back to this response....  Wow, thank you everyone.

cjpatrick - No the books are not a series.  They are each stand alones.  The Grove is a horror/noir novel and it is available on the kindle (for the moment).  You can get to it by clicking on the banner below.  The Cold Kiss is more of a Hitchcock-ian noir story that will be published by Tor Books in the US next summer, then in the UK as part of this new deal.  The third book is only half completed, but it'll be available in soon.

Simon and Schuster gave me a tentative schedule.  The Cold Kiss - June 2010, The Grove - Feb 2011, and the third book in June 2011.  

It's going to be a busy year.


----------



## Cammie (Nov 15, 2008)

Grats!  So happy for you!


----------



## Karen_McQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Congratulations on breaking out of the pack! Wishing you continued success.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh, good for you!  This is just wonderful news.  Everyone should have a chance to enjoy your work.  Some days are just truly happy days.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

What super news! I wish you every success.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------

